# Best way to get ready for a clean Win 7 install



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Any hints or tricks for getting ready for a clean Win 7 install?

Obvious ones:
1. Be sure you have your program installation media ready to go
2. Back up you data files to an external drive for reloading

Others?


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

make sure to have your motherboard drivers on hand. Whether it is the CD that came with your computer or even the updated files from the internet... Every computer I've built I've needed the LAN driver to get on the internet because the Windows OS didn't have it.


----------



## Terry740 (Nov 15, 2005)

If you are using XP you're in for a very long day! Microsoft should give Windows 7 to us Vista suckers for free , or at least an substancial discount for all the pain and suffering we have indured.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Terry740 said:


> If you are using XP you're in for a very long day! Microsoft should give Windows 7 to us Vista suckers for free , or at least an substancial discount for all the pain and suffering we have indured.


:lol:

It's certainly a big upgrade over Vista. I have two other computers with XP that I'll be leaving as is for now.

FYI, if you're a student you can get it for $30: http://www.win741.com/


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

Get a new hard drive. 

--- CHAS


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

HIPAR said:


> Get a new hard drive.
> 
> --- CHAS


That's a good idea -- that way you can install on the new hard drive & still be able to get to your files on the old one. Otherwise, also be sure to back up your favorites, your email directory, & possibly your cookies. If you use iTunes, you might be able to copy your preferences & devices but if you are coming from XP, the files would go in a different place in Windows 7.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Lots of good info here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=165831


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

HDJulie said:


> That's a good idea -- that way you can install on the new hard drive & still be able to get to your files on the old one. Otherwise, also be sure to* back up your favorites, your email directory, & possibly your cookies*. If you use iTunes, you might be able to copy your preferences & devices but if you are coming from XP, the files would go in a different place in Windows 7.


not sure about the e-mail directory....

But, if you install a program called XMarks (supports IE, Firefox, Chrome, and Safari [i think only on Macs though...]) it will store/save all your bookmarks and passwords on their server so you dont have to worry about writing them all down.

One of the best web browsing addons I've ever used 

BTW - I have a new 1TB hard drive waiting for Windows 7 Professional to be installed on it


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I did an clean install on a Vista Ultimate and it put the old installation - along with the User directories (Documents, Pictures, Videos, etc), and Program files in a Windows.OLD subdirectory (assuming you have the space).

Made it really convenient to move the user stuff back into the active user areas. And if you need anything from Program Files as you reinstall things. I think you can even uninstall from the Windows.old if things really blow up.

Not sure if it does that for XP but I would expect it to.

I'll probably regret it, but I'm going to try an upgrade on my Vista Ultimate Desktop since I have so much installed on it.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Keep in mind that you cannot upgrade from XP to 7, and you cannot downgrade a version of Vista to a lower version of 7. So, for example, if you have Vista Ultimate, you cannot "upgrade" to Win7 Home Pro.

In these situations, you'd have to do a clean install.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Terry740 said:


> If you are using XP you're in for a very long day! Microsoft should give Windows 7 to us Vista suckers for free , or at least an substancial discount for all the pain and suffering we have indured.





BattleZone said:


> Keep in mind that you cannot upgrade from XP to 7, and you cannot downgrade a version of Vista to a lower version of 7. So, for example, if you have Vista Ultimate, you cannot "upgrade" to Win7 Home Pro.
> 
> In these situations, you'd have to do a clean install.


*NOT SO.....* - you're both wrong....

Perhaps you haven't read about this....easy.....

http://www.laplink.com/pcmover/pcmoverupgradeassistant.html

*People can indeed upgrade from XP to WIN7 *(or any other version for that matter...and this is a cheap way to do it ($14.95 until 10/22)


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> I'll probably regret it, but I'm going to try an upgrade on my Vista Ultimate Desktop since I have so much installed on it.


I am going to do a clean install on my Ultimate machine. For me, the "too much stuff" is the crap Vista has put on it.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

it is almost always better to do a clean install (whether you're installing a Windows, Linux, or Mac OS). It is just easier to start from scratch with a clean slate


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks - I'm doing a clean install with a pre-install format. Fortunately, I have 3 disk drives, and I've moved all my stuff off the "C" drive to get ready.

Even better, I'm going to 64-bit. I've had Win7 for a few months, now, and it really does work great.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Thanks - I'm doing a clean install with a pre-install format. Fortunately, I have 3 disk drives, and I've moved all my stuff off the "C" drive to get ready.
> 
> Even better, I'm going to 64-bit. I've had Win7 for a few months, now, and it really does work great.


No doubt a clean install is always the best.

The issue for the *80+% of the users out there *who DON'T have Vista or test version of WIN7 is that they have a *massive migration path *to go through to get to a clean WIN7 install.....unless....they use a tool that does all that heavy lifting for them...

Having done a ton of reading on this, including great information provided by Larry Flowers for some time in various threads here...I will be using the Laplink migration product (cheap and straightforward) to go from XP to WIN7. Equally important - it works.

Having migrated from every version of Windows since it first came out, and seen the increasing time it takes to move, set up, and reconfigure various components and other software each time - I simply don't want to spend DAYS just doing the conversion to WIN7.

I have already done all the pre-planning and preparation with driver updates, etc....so my WIN7 advisor shows almost no issues remaining at this time.

Based on numerous articles, posts, and Larry Flowers advice, it would appear that the Laplink conversion is the quickest and least painful way to get to WIN7 if you have XP now.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I'll stay with Vista until I want a new computer....


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dodge boy said:


> I'll stay with Vista until I want a new computer....


If it is working fine for you, why not.

On the other hand...for $49, a smaller migration process, and the improvement to performance that WIN7 brings...it could also be worthwhile to at least think about an upgrade.

In the end...its what works for *you*.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

$49 to who? Geek Squad?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dodge boy said:


> $49 to who? Geek Squad?


You could pre-order the WIN7 upgrade prior to 10/22 at various retailers, including Best Buy.

My version was $49 - I actually ordered 2 copies at that price. They also had a 3-PC pack as well.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm starting with a new hard drive for my laptop. I'll keep the old one to restore off of or to revert back to Vista (which I don't think I will have to do).

Mike


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

hdtvfan - my original upgrade from Vista to Win 7 took about a day (95% of which was unattended). But this was an upgrade to a PC with about 2500 ripped CDs and a number of other legitimate media files.

The upgrade to the release candidate was flawless - I had zero issues.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The windows user migration tool works very well. Just be sure to include your firefox files. 

Sounds like you've got everything well in hand. May it all go smoothly and quick.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> hdtvfan - my original upgrade from Vista to Win 7 took about a day (95% of which was unattended). But this was an upgrade to a PC with about 2500 ripped CDs and a number of other legitimate media files.
> 
> The upgrade to the release candidate was flawless - I had zero issues.


Thanks for that reference point....unfortunately...I'll be migrating a 45% full 1TB hard drive full of reams of content, and moving from XP to WIN7 like most users will be doing (only 16% of XP users upgraded to Vista to date)....:eek2::eek2::eek2:

That means one way or another, additional steps are needed (such as moving to Vista and then WIN7, or else using Laplink's product, which is what I'm going to use).

Regardless, along with the "joy" of the Microsoft Offcie 2007 installation time means...there may end up being *days* of my life I'll never get back.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

What I use on my personal system is removable drive trays. The ones I use is KINGWIN KF-812-BK SATA Mobile Rack. The drive trays are $12.99 each, and I simply swap the drive after powering down the computer.

There are also trayless designs available, but I don't use it partially because of cat.

(Newegg links have DBSTalk referral links).


----------

